# Ideas?



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Mummies are siamese, daddy is either siamese or himm


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Are you sure mum isn't a himmi to? Looks like siam and pew to me which would make both himmi. Or it could be a light himmi baby if mum is def siam and dad is himmi.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Shall put pics up of mummies as I am still learning lol


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

mummies are sisters, this is their dad:


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Both your buck and doe look siamese to me. That very light baby is probably ch/ch p/p - meaning both your buck and doe are P/p, carrying pink eyed dilution. That baby is likely a siamese expressing pink eyed dilution, technically a dove point. I had these crop up in my first couple litters when I started breeding siamese and was as confused as you are. They are extremely light colored and take a long time to develop the points, they almost look PEW.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Do you know what your adults parents were?


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Me? Or salemsparklys?


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

PPVallhunds said:


> Do you know what your adults parents were?


If to me, the buck I posted in the last two pics is the father of the does and the mother was black tan I think


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

to salemsparklys , may give an idea if they are siam or himmi, as they cant both be siamese if the lighter baby turns out to be a himmi or pew. If it turns out to be himmi one parent is a himmi, if its pew both are himmi.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

salemsparklys said:


> PPVallhunds said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what your adults parents were?
> ...


----------

